

Online, ads-free, open source search engine - nikolai_kepler
http://trokam.com/

======
luxpir
Nice interface. How does Trokam index pages?

~~~
nikolai_kepler
Thanks!

Web crunchers ask the server for a task to do. The server reply with an URL.
The cruncher download the page, look for relevant words and links. The
cruncher send the report to the server. The cruncher ask the server for a new
task to do.

